# The real price of Gold



## Irons (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.kitco.com/ind/Turk/turk_jan252008.html

Jan 25 2008 1:43PM

The "Real" Gold Price

Now that gold has climbed above the $850 high reached back in January 1980, many are proclaiming that gold is at a new ‘record’. That’s true of course when gold’s exchange rate to the dollar is viewed in terms of nominal dollars, but nominal dollars provide a distorted picture.

After all, everyone knows that because of inflation a dollar today purchases much less than it did twenty-eight years ago, so clearly, $850 today does not have the purchasing power it did back then. The question therefore arises, what price does gold have to reach in inflation adjusted dollars to equal the purchasing power of eight hundred fifty 1980-dollars?

The answer to this question depends upon which Consumer Price Index is used to calculate the inflation adjusted gold price. The two alternatives are the US government’s CPI or the CPI provided by John Williams of www.ShadowStats.com. 

These two different CPI measures provide very different inflation adjusted gold prices. So which CPI should we use?

The ShadowStats CPI eliminates the changes made by the US government since the early 1980s to its own CPI measure. In other words, the ShadowsStats CPI is the same one the US government used to calculate inflation while Jimmy Carter was president. 

[img:467:314]http://www.kitco.com/ind/Turk/images/jan252008_1.gif[/img]


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Feb 9, 2008)

This has to do with our horrible monetary system, a central bank, and a credit system. The major thing is overseas spending and the printing of money from thin air.


All things that are illegal in the constitution.



Download the movie entitled "Freedom to Fascism". And if you guys don't have a high-speed connection. Ask somebody that you know to download you a copy.

This will seriously enlighten, enrage, and motivate whomever decides to watch it.


----------



## Irons (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/companyNewsAndPR/idUST28198620080209

G7 approves IMF gold sales - Italy econ minister
Sat Feb 9, 2008 6:41pm IST

By Gavin Jones

TOKYO (Reuters) - The Group of Seven rich nations on Saturday approved the sale of gold by the International Monetary Fund from April as part of a broad reform of its budget, Italian Economy Minister Tommaso Padoa-Schioppa said.

"There was an acceptance among the G7 that resources should be raised by selling gold," Padoa-Schioppa, who is also the head of the IMF's steering committee (IMFC), told reporters after a meeting of G7 finance ministers in Tokyo.

He said the agreement would be finalised in April and would complement spending cuts being drawn up by the IMF under its new managing director, Dominique Strauss-Kahn.

--snip--

Padoa-Schioppa noted that in the case of the United States, approval for gold sales would be required by Congress, meaning "the administration must present a proposal and support it".


----------



## Irons (Feb 12, 2008)

http://community.overstock.com/deepcaptureblog/

A massive financial crime is harming the United States. The institutions that should stop it have been captured by the criminals doing it. The crime makes a hoax out of corporate governance while it destroys firms, deprives society of innovations, and robs Americans of their pensions. It may have become bad enough that it will cause the financial system to collapse. The financial press is so willfully blind it borders on a cover-up. The dots have been connected in the world of social media, but the same criminals who are behind the financial scam are manipulating social media to forestall the day of social epiphany. And yes, I know this all sounds like a bad Sandra Bullock movie. By Patrick Byrne


----------



## Irons (Feb 13, 2008)

http://baltimorechronicle.com/2008/012908Hogue.shtml

Follow the Money? God forbid.
Why was the cashing out of billions of dollars just before the 9/11 attacks never investigated?
by Jim Hogue

Had an investigation been done into the crime of failing to file the “currency transaction reports” in August 2001, then we would know who made the cash withdrawals in $100 bills amounting to the $5 billion surge.
It's been over six years since 9/11, but U.S. regulatory entities have been slow to follow through with reports about the complex financial transactions that occurred just prior to and following the attacks. Such research could shed light on such questions as who was behind them—and who benefited—and could help lay to rest the rumors that have been festering.

Warning bells about anomalies in the fiscal sector were sounded in the summer of 2001, but not heeded. Among those who has since raised questions was Bill Bergman. As a financial market analyst for the Federal Reserve, he was assigned in 2003 to review the record of July and August of 2001. He noticed an unusual surge in the currency component of the M1 money supply (cash circulating outside of banks) during that period. The surge totaled over $5 billion above the norm for a two-month increase. The increase in August alone was the third largest single monthly increase since 1947, even after a significantly above-average month in July.

When reviewing the record of July and August of 2001, Bill Bergman noticed a $5 billion surge in the currency component of the M1 money supply—the third largest such increase since 1947. Bergman asked about this anomaly—and was removed from his investigative duties.
Surges in the currency component of M1 are often the result of people withdrawing their cash to protect themselves lest some anticipated disaster (such as Y2K) befall the economy. In January of 1991 a surge was recorded (the then second-largest since ’47), which could be attributed to “war-time hoarding” before the Iraq I invasion, but could also be attributed to financial maneuverings and liquefying of assets relating to the BCCI enforcement proceedings.

Bergman points out that the August 2001 withdrawals may have been, to a large extent, caused by the Argentinian banking crisis that was occurring at the time. However, he raises the point that no explanation has yet fully answered the important question: Why was the cashing out of billions of dollars just before the 9/11 attacks never investigated? It’s possible that the answer to this question is also the answer to the other follow-the-money questions surrounding 9/11; and despite an embarrassing heap of evidence, neither the press, nor Congress, nor any agency with investigative responsibility has done its job on our behalf. On the contrary, their inaction might reasonably be construed as a cover-up.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Feb 29, 2008)

Another thing about the Sep. 11th attacks is that a lot of nations had gold storage in The Trade Centers. It magically disappeared! Billions worth, perhaps trillions...


Just my $0.02


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been watching the price of gold and I'm just waiting for that big sell off. I think someone is inflating the price (through fear). And some good news will bring it crashing down.


----------



## Irons (Feb 29, 2008)

NuggetHuntingFool said:


> Another thing about the Sep. 11th attacks is that a lot of nations had gold storage in The Trade Centers. It magically disappeared! Billions worth, perhaps trillions...
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02



One truck full of bullion was found in a tunnel leading away from the Trade Center. It was caught in the collapse. There were lots of shenanigans associated with 9/11.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Feb 29, 2008)

You're right Irons. And that's not the worst thing associated to that day. 3,000 people died in vain, and a lot of people think it happened so Silverstein could collect a few billion dollars.

Another interesting thing.

Have you noticed how the new "Freedom Tower" looks just like an obelisk?

It's almost like that Die Hard movie where they took the truckloads of gold, and that was just a bonus for the evil-doers on that fateful day.

This is beyond terrorism, and anybody who denies it is either brainwashed, misinformed, or simply unaware.

At least, that's what evidence suggests! Also, if Henry Kissinger is involved, you know for certain that there's a cover up of some sorts. He's the go to guy for that type of stuff and probably the Devil's Advocate. Anybody remember White Water?? :wink: 

-Edited- 
Whoops. Wasn't using my brain. I meant Watergate!
-End Edit-

Pure Evil. However, good will prevail.


----------

